# Looking for 19.5" x 9.75" lid for 10 gal tank - advice?



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I have a tank made by Delta Aquatic Ltd ("Angel Brand") and I bought a Hagen 10 gal lid for it and it just barely does not fit the tank. I'm going to return that, but where can I find a lid to fit this? It is a rimmed tank with dimensions inside the rimmed part being exactly 19.5" x 9.75". I'm used to the cheapo plastic lids but was thinking of maybe a glass top - however I do not know how to then put a light on that... just plonk it on the top?

Anyone know where I can find a lid to fit this (and/or have some good lighting suggestions for a planted tank)?


----------

